# Breed of this dog



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what breed this dog is?


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

a photo would be good


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

the invisible mans dog


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Forcast said:


> the invisible mans dog


...or Ivan's Invisible Dog


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

FarmerIvan, your post must be a joke since there is no picture of any dog in it.....


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry yall, I thought I had put a pic with it. I think I know what he is, Norfolk Terrier, but I want to see what you guys might think he is. I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

I lost this little guy the other day. So I wanted to see if y'all knew what breed he was.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

could be -
this is a Norfolk terrier


----------



## FarmerIvan (Dec 30, 2013)

That's what I thought but he has a small tail. So I didn't know if he was.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Cairn terrier mix?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, there it is! We were just teasing Ivan, no worries.

Could have had his tail clipped, more likely some kind of mix.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Most likely a designer mutt. My guess would be a mix of yorkie and something. Maybe a "morkie."


----------

